# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Reasonable hotels in Ocho Rios

## butterfly

I was just wondering if anyone have information on hotels at a reasonable rate in Ocho Rios.  Preferably very close to town, an easy accessibel to taxis?

----------


## biggbxguy

Village Hotel 
54-56 Main Street Ocho Rios 1-866-599-6674 
awsome place 60usd a night

----------


## Lyn

> Village Hotel 
> 54-56 Main Street Ocho Rios 1-866-599-6674 
> awsome place 60usd a night


Try fishermans point... Rooms on the beach... Sunset Jamaica grande...  You should be able to get the first two for less than $100 us and the last for around $100

----------


## Jamdiva

Rooms on the beach or Mystic Ridge.  Both in the heart of Ochi.  Mystic is up a steep hill.  But Rooms is truly right on the beach.  Both include continental breakfast.  Both around $100 per night for a basic room.  Both well run and extremely clean.

----------


## butterfly

Thanks guys, I will be checking them out.

----------


## jasperpso

I liked skycastles condiminiums..  walking to town is easy - walking back up the hill is harder but cabs are reasonable to take u up..

----------


## rachel

I really like the Village Hotel too - easy walking distance to pretty much everything in town.

----------


## roots

Still looking?

Silver Seas 60/nt
lg balcony&room
acrost the st from Hilo

----------


## roots

want to show you the balcony view also  :Cool: 

pool, resaturant/bar also

----------


## butterfly

Thanks Roots, I have stayed there in the past.

----------

